# Girl Talk



## Guest (Nov 1, 2000)

Hi, I have been having a bad couple of days although I am a lot better now. Checking in my diary I find the bad days covered day 10,11 and 12 of my menstrual cycle. I always have some problems on these dates although again the intensity varies, if things are going well they are barely detectable and at other times I have a major(for me) flare up. I also experience a similar increase in symptoms when I ovulate, day 20, having problems from day 17 through to 21 again varying in intensity. The onset of my period brings similar problems. Do any of you notice differences in your symptoms or their intensity at different stages of your menstrual cycle?Gillian


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2000)

Hi, Yes and same with you. Depending on how things are going, how wore out I am, the intensities are different. I ALWAYS keep my cycle marked on the calendar, so if I start having a harder time I know what is making things worse. DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2000)

When I began to experience menopausal hormonal fluctuations, my IBS symptoms got worse. Now that I'm nearly through with it, I have IBS problems a lot. For women, hormones must play some role in all this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2000)

Hi Didi, I keep a record of my cycle too and find it does help. Thank you for your input. xoxox, I am 40 and had IBS from the age of 12 just pre-puberty and I believe there is no doubt of a hormonal connection. I had been dreading the menopause but since I have been using Natural Progesterone Cream I am hoping that will help when it comes to the time. Have you found anything that helps with your symptoms? Thanks for posting a reply.Gillian


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Friends,I am a really great actress (not professionally!) because I was raised to kind of put up a good front all the time, and I think my husband has a hard time believing that I really don't have the strength and stamina to go back to work full time. Gillian, I give you credit for even considering it!!Working part time pays by share of the bills, but as he works full time and often overtime he thinks the extra money would be good. Of course it would!! I feel very good right now with meds and diet, but I think a full time job would put me right back to square one. I think working like a nut and raising two sons alone ruined my health. My kids are grown, but I don't want to go back to that 9-5 bulls--t.Have I just gotten lazy? Should I ignore my husband's thoughts and feelings in favor of my health??Whaddya think?love to all, mama


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2000)

Hi Mammamia,I do not think you are lazy. I think you are just having a good spell (long may it continue) and do not want to jeopardise it. If your symptoms improve and you feel that you are on an even keel, through the health regime that you follow, then logic would suggest that it is a good idea to maintain it. I know my own health is better without the pressures of work. Have you and your husband talked over the situation or have his feelings surfaced in a different way? Please let us know how you are getting on. Gillian


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Gillian:Before my hysterectomy, I use suffer a great deal when I was ovulating and during my period. It seemed the pain was magnified. I don't know why, but it seemed that everything hurt right from the top of my head down to my toes. Those days were low key days. Tylenol and heating pads.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Dear Mamamia:Raising 2 boys by yourself that doesn't sound like a lazy person to me. Please don't let other people make you feel guilty about this work issue. I've heard it all before. You know your body best and you know what you have to do in order to survive. There is a wonderful saying about fm/cfs that applies to us. When I find it I will send it to you. I know that I also am a good actress when it comes my fm. I don't want to complain about my aches and pains every time, so instead I put a smile on my face and march on. But my true friends and family know when I'm hurting, it's hard to hide when you're feeling so ****ty. I compare it to having the flu 365 days a year. I am very lucky that I have a very understanding husband. I told him years ago that I might not be able to do the things I use to do and that he would have to take them over. I still do most of the housework, but he will do major chores when asked. Everyone has to chip in to make life easier.


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Mamamia, Weener is right. Try to pace yourself and try not to overdo too much. I know, I should talk! Right everyone!?!? I'm giving everyone else advice and not heeding it myself. Raising two boys is not easy stuff. I have two grown sons of my own, and although I had (have) a husband, I basically raised them myself. Hubbie is a workaholic. He missed out on so much. He gave his all to his job and missed out on a good family life. His way of "escaping" was to work---but he denies it. Says he did it all for us, but he really did it for himself. He contributed monetarily very well to this marriage and family, but he wasn't there the way he should have been. Now it's hard to try to pick up the pieces and try to build a relationship (he has semi-retired before he was suppose to due to high stress). I got side tracked here!!! Anyway, hang in there. This Fibro and IBS, etc. are such "silent" diseases---noone knows or believes you are feeling as rugged as you really are, but we all do here on this board. Don't know what I'd do without everyone here. Keep us posted. We will want to know how you are. Weener's description of Fibro as having the flu 365 days out of the year is right on!! That's exactly how I feel. Always feel like I'm coming down with something--achey and tired, etc. If I think about it, I hurt all over. There is not one place that does not hurt!! I try to be as normal and active as I can---I hate being sick and restricted. And If only I could get rid of these everlasting migraines. Had a doozy of one today---nauseaous and the whole thing. Took an Imitrex tablet, went to bed, turned the elctric blanket on high and stayed there until I felt better. Take care of yourself. You can only do so much. And remember----do not under any circumstances put yourself down---I'll bet you're one terrific Mom and those boys love you dearly.Karen------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Gillian, I use to have a lot of hormonal headaches, etc. associated with the monthly cycle. Severe migraines, bloating, irritable ( of course you're going to be irritable when you feel so lousey, right?!), mood swings, you name it. Had a total hysterectomy 8 years ago and my hubbie says he saw at least a 120% turn around in me!! (For the better)







Guess that says something for all those miserable years. I still get the migraines, but they are different compared to the ones associated with the monthly cycle. I'm on Estrogen replacement now to manage the hot flashes and night sweats----I was on Estrogen and a little Testosterone, but the "zit" problem is so bad that I switched back to just the estrogen last week. I'm 51 and look like a teenager who can't leave the french fries and malts alone!!! And I have a wedding to go to this Friday and I'm going to look terrible. My face is one big mess. I'll take decreased libido over these awful "zits" any day!! Hormones can definitely play a part in how we feel from day to day and week to week. It's good to keep a diary of things--then you can see where it's the worst and try to figure out where to go from there. Keep in touch.Karen


----------



## mamamia (Jan 21, 2000)

Dear Friends,You guys, I mean gals, are the best!! Thanx for al the support and sweet words of warmth. I have had a few ideas about making money that I discussed with my husband, and I think he does know that I am trying, but there is no way we can live on his salary alone.And he will gently remind me of that. PLUS..I like to buy things for my sons and my precious granddaughter out of my own money.I wish there were more work at home jobs that were really real. Not this stuffing envelopes garbage.Anyway, in regard to female talk. I have found Neurontin to ease some of my menstrual problems. The bleeding seems less. Usually I have to sleep with a towel under me and get up nine thousand times a nite. But now it's not too bad. But it has not helped the migraine situation. Mine are totally related to my period.love to all, mama-


----------

